# I got bored....



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I got bored and drew Paarthurnax and Clementine. Obviously this isn't to scale, and clearly Clementine isn't really THAT little. Luls. I'm not the best artist, but I don't think it's horrific at least....


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it looks great!! I wish I was that good!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i agree it looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it!!!!! :thumbsup:  :nicefish:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you guys. ^///^


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

It looks every nice, I love it!


----------

